# Gas [Propane] oven problem



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds like too much gas in mix. 

are you sure the hood orifice was adjusted. turning the orifice clockwise should close it. this will reduce gas flow and flame size

take a look here for some things to check


----------



## spanishgrass (Sep 10, 2009)

*Problem Found*

Thanks Mr Chips. Problem was that the orifice was poorly machine and was stuck in the natural gas mode. I backed it off several turns and kept tightening till it finally seated to the Propane position and problem is now solved. Its a low end stove so..........


----------

